# Swift Escape 664



## Nethernut

We are considering buying one of these - anyone own one for their comments?


----------



## chrisdougie

*Swift 664*

hi 
We picked ours up march this year we are just back form a three week tour of Ireland have been away most weekends since we got it and have nothing but praise for it we liked the layout it suited our needs we had look about for 2 years then decided on this model looked at all 3 types 686 624 but 644 was the one for us.


----------



## JohnsCrossMotorHomes

Nethernut said:


> We are considering buying one of these - anyone own one for their comments?


Good entry level starter van

Peter


----------



## ThursdaysChild

We have just bought a 686. If the quality of your model is as good as that of ours, you will be delighted.


----------



## peterandclare

Nethernut said:


> We are considering buying one of these - anyone own one for their comments?


Hi

We have just ordered a Swift Escape 664 to be picked up in 10 days and really looking forward to it. The attraction was the design offered a short coach-built with a fixed-bed

This is after 4 very happy years of owning an Adria Van M which was great for us but, now we are BOTH retired, we are looking forward to the luxury of not making bed up every night on site

Any comments on the Escape will be appreciated

Regards

Pete


----------



## ThursdaysChild

Asnoted above, we are delighted with our 686, which we selected to give us room to take the grandchildren away with us, and just as importantly, when we are by ourselves we have a U-shape lounge to relax.
Not the most luxurious of fittings, but at the price we have everything we could expect.


----------



## Rosbotham

If you want a towbar, note that Swift recommend that you don't tow with the Escape models. Weird really as they only use the standard X/250 chasis and e.g. Elddis even supply a type-approved unit for their models. 

Undoubtedly you can buy towbars (I've passed Escapes towing), but I guess if you're the type who worries there'd always be the nagging doubt of attitude of insurer should you have an accident towing with a vehicle that the manufacturer says shouldn't be used for such purposes.

Paul


----------



## suedew

Rosbotham said:


> If you want a towbar, note that Swift recommend that you don't tow with the Escape models. Weird really as they only use the standard X/250 chasis and e.g. Elddis even supply a type-approved unit for their models.
> 
> Undoubtedly you can buy towbars (I've passed Escapes towing), but I guess if you're the type who worries there'd always be the nagging doubt of attitude of insurer should you have an accident towing with a vehicle that the manufacturer says shouldn't be used for such purposes.
> 
> Paul


We have the 686 and love it. The version we have has a light weight chassis, gives that extra payload, you need to change the rear overhang chassis or strenghten it, not sure which, and don't have the details here as we are in Portugal, to enable you to tow. 
Happy with build quality and when fully loaded, bikes, solar panel etc had over 100K to spare when we weighed before catching the ferry
sue


----------



## peterandclare

Rosbotham said:


> If you want a towbar, note that Swift recommend that you don't tow with the Escape models. Weird really as they only use the standard X/250 chasis and e.g. Elddis even supply a type-approved unit for their models.
> 
> Undoubtedly you can buy towbars (I've passed Escapes towing), but I guess if you're the type who worries there'd always be the nagging doubt of attitude of insurer should you have an accident towing with a vehicle that the manufacturer says shouldn't be used for such purposes.
> 
> Paul


I have noted that the new Swift info list refers to:

- New Heavy duty chassis extension ready for optional homologated towbar

So I think anyone buying a new one should be OK

best regards

Pete


----------



## oilslick

*630 is fine too*

We have a 630fb and it is a fine motorhome.

Do not however expect the radio to work. Known problem! Reception is very poor.


----------



## Rosbotham

peterandclare said:


> I have noted that the new Swift info list refers to:
> 
> - New Heavy duty chassis extension ready for optional homologated towbar
> 
> So I think anyone buying a new one should be OK
> 
> best regards
> 
> Pete


That's good news Pete. A converter listening to customer feedback, whatever next? I guess only issue is there's an element of _caveat emptor_ if purchasing a 2nd hand one...get on your back and take a look underneath to check which version it is!

Paul


----------



## peterandclare

Rosbotham said:


> peterandclare said:
> 
> 
> 
> I have noted that the new Swift info list refers to:
> 
> - New Heavy duty chassis extension ready for optional homologated towbar
> 
> So I think anyone buying a new one should be OK
> 
> best regards
> 
> Pete
> 
> 
> 
> That's good news Pete. A converter listening to customer feedback, whatever next? I guess only issue is there's an element of _caveat emptor_ if purchasing a 2nd hand one...get on your back and take a look underneath to check which version it is!
> 
> Paul
Click to expand...

We have just collected our new Escape 664 after 4 happy years of owning an Adria Van M.

Major benefit is the fixed bed combined with short overall length and low profile.

Dealer fitted extras were towbar, bike rack and awning. The whole package looks great and we have already noted the driving position (Fiat) is much better than the Adria (Renault). According to the computer, the mpg was over 40 on the motorway - lets hope it stays good once general use is included. (I would be happy with 25-35 in mixed use)

any more comments welcome

we will post our experiences as appropriate

Pete


----------

